# FEATURE REQUEST: Discrete IR Codes for Display Modes



## indyras (Jan 20, 2004)

I know Mark posted this feature request last year, but I would like to revisit the issue in hopes that the programmers could add this to their "to do" list (of course, after they are finished with bug squashing).

Given that the programming we watch is broadcast in various display combinations of HD, SD, wide screen, and full screen, it would be helpful to be able to more easily switch display modes with discrete IR codes.

I would like to request the following Diplay Setup IR codes be added to the 921:

-Discrete IR Code for 1080i Output Mode
-Discrete IR Code for 720p Output Mode
-Discrete IR Code for 480p Output Mode
-Discrete IR Code for 480i Output Mode
-Discrete IR Code for 16x9 Aspect Ratio
-Discrete IR Code for 4x3 #1 Aspect Ratio
-Discrete IR Code for 4x3 #2 Aspect Ratio


----------



## pculley (Dec 23, 2003)

For what it is worth, it is possible to achieve all of these via a -sequence- of IR commands. Combinations of Menu, num, left, up, sel etc. can get what you want. I do it via a home automation system, it is also possible with many remotes via a macro. All depends on how much programming you want to do.


----------



## indyras (Jan 20, 2004)

Of course, you're right. The workaround I use right now is a macro on my remote control which executes a series of menu commands. Unfortunately, if the 921 does not pick up one or more of the intermediate commands in the macro, you can end up changing an entirely different menu entry. All too often, my wife pushes the 1080i macro button on the remote and ends up on the 921 "movie themes" page.

Discrete IR codes would be much less prone to mistken entries, and therefore, much more convenient.


----------



## sjm992 (Jan 14, 2004)

indyras said:


> All too often, my wife pushes the 1080i macro button on the remote and ends up on the 921 "movie themes" page.
> .


The 'fix' for that problem is to increase the delay between macro commands.

Having said that I absolutely agree that we need more discreet codes.
Stuart


----------

